# This picture kicks ass.



## Chris (Nov 4, 2007)

This is my father today, less than 6 months after being diagnosed with cancer, now 100% cancer free and back to kicking my ass on the golf course.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## Leon (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome, man


----------



## Ken (Nov 4, 2007)

That's inspiration right there.


----------



## Psychoface (Nov 4, 2007)

kick ass, good to hear man!


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Man, I lost my pops to cancer. 


Congrats to your dad. Cherish these times, bro. Terrific news.


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2007)

Good work, Chris. That's an great pic. 

Congrat's to your father too, that's awesome.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm happy for ya, Chris! I lost my grandpa to lung cancer and emphysema, so it always warms my heart to see people kick the shit out of cancer.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 5, 2007)

My Dad has lung cancer, but he responded well to treatment and hes been playing golf a lot as well. Good news Chris


----------



## Drew (Nov 5, 2007)

Hell yeah, man.


----------



## Drew (Nov 5, 2007)

Question - is there anyone who DOESN'T kick your ass at golf?


----------



## Durero (Nov 5, 2007)

That's awesome man!


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

Good to hear he's healthy.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> Question - is there anyone who DOESN'T kick your ass at golf?


probably me, it's been like 5 years since I played  and I sucked then.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> This is my father today, less than 6 months after being diagnosed with cancer, now 100% cancer free and back to kicking my ass on the golf course.



Man, that's great news. Some people aren't as lucky.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 5, 2007)

very cool,i lost my pops when i was 9,miss him bad,still got his 63 strat,man he loved to play.enjoy your time together man!


----------



## Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

Good to hear man. Glad he beat it


----------

